# Ford 1300 Hydraulic problem



## tef (Jul 28, 2012)

Front loader and 3pt real sluggish after it heats up, appx an hour of operation. Then gets to where it's almost not working, real slow and choppy. Fluid level good on stick and no visible leaks. Several people have mentioned to clean filter or screen, but I cannot find where it is located. Tried diff places but not finding it. Can someone tell me where I can find this. Hoping a cleaning will solve my problem.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Take a look at the hydraulic fluid on your dipstick after it slows down. Look for air bubbles in the hydraulic fluid. Really fine air bubbles will cause the fluid to look milky. If so, you have a suction leak (probably an o-ring) somewhere on the suction side that gets worse with temperature. 

See attached diagram (items #8 & #15) for hydraulic filters. They NEED TO BE CHANGED, but I doubt that it will cause major change in performance as you are reporting.

Additional thought: The suction line (I think) is item #25. Check it for cracks/minor leaks along its extent. Check for possible leaking O-rings item #27. Also, the rubber bushing #24 may be collapsing with time shutting off fluid flow (or possibly an internal restriction with time), or leaking air at the connections. Remember, this is a suction line - no pressure - just suction. Minor fluid leaks serve to indicate a possible air leaks (if oil can come out, air can go in).


----------



## tef (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks harry16, very helpful info, thanks for diagram, this will help me get started and at least rule out some things. thanks again.


----------



## tef (Jul 28, 2012)

Got it apart, found the filter. lots of sludge and trash on filter. I'm sure it has never been changed or looked at. Hope this solves the problem, I know it will help anyway. Thanks again.
(trying to order new filter)


----------

